# In Need of a Great Charter....



## TwoLaughingLabs80 (Mar 24, 2010)

I have my 30th birthday in July and I have convinced my wife to let me and some buds fish into the blue... I will be in need of a charter out of Orange Beach for Tuna and Mahi... We can go after anything else I just want to focus on those...



It would need to be big enough for 8-10 guys sometime in July or August... Please respond back with any information I would like to book in the next couple of weeks...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Justin, come talk to me this week and I'll get ya'll hooked up with the right crew. If you don't end up with asmany people maybe me and Philip will take ya'll.


----------



## TwoLaughingLabs80 (Mar 24, 2010)

Sounds good bud.... I was going to see if you wanted to go anyway, but as a friend and not as a guide.... That way you can have some beers with us...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I ain't talking about guiding, just taking a friend fishing


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Can I come and deckhand/entertain if ya'll take Philip's boat? Chris, we going fishing Monday?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *Cast-N-Call (3/29/2010)*Can I come and deckhand/entertain if ya'll take Philip's boat? Chris, we going fishing Monday?


If the weather holds out then yes. Probably go deep dropping and hit some scamp spots.


----------



## TwoLaughingLabs80 (Mar 24, 2010)

Oooohh OOOOhh Meee meee...... I'm all over that one too... That is if ya have any room C-Bass!


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Oh no, I did not read your signature when I first posted. What have I gotten myself into? Fishing with a bunch of damned Auburn fans.


----------



## TwoLaughingLabs80 (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh you can handle it... Unlike our other state counter parts We dont bite, dont have mullets and do have teeth.... Is that alright with you?



Just messin with ya... The crimson wave has came and concord, but dem ORANGE BLUE... Will soon screw you..... WDE!


----------

